# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Globe identification

## Tools

I am trying to find a replacement globe for a flood light and am not sure exactly what I am searching for. It is about 250mm long and abount 40mm diameter with a section that is about 60 diameter. I suspect it is a metal halide but there seems to be a number of different types but nothing exactly the same as what I have.The markings are "HSI-T  400W/4K" As I understand it the S is for Sylvania who made this particular globe. Can anyone identify this globe or tell me what else I can substitute it with? 
Tools

----------


## chrisp

I found this on the web: http://www.osram.com.au/osram_au/Ind..._2009_2010.pdf 
... and this place seems to sell something compatible:  Cross Reference Chart Available to Purchase Online at LIGHTING Pro Australia  The "4k" in the part number is probably just the temperature/colour of the light.  If the exact colour isn't important, you could use a different colout.

----------


## Tools

Thanks Chrisp. I came across both of those sites myself in my search but I am still not sure what it is I have. If you look at the cross reference chart on the Osram link for instance, it has HSI-T Metal arc as well as HSI-T High Wattage. How can I tell which one I have? The light fitting itself doesn't seem to give me much of a clue. The other thing I don't know how to tell is if I need a globe with an igniter or not. 
Tools

----------


## bmcosta

my ex owns one of those "globes" 
Im pretty sure from memory you can run a mercury vapour in a mH fitting 
400W mercury vapour is around the same length too so shouldnt hit your enclosure but check first

----------


## droog

Single ended quartz metal halide   SLA - HSI-T 
It will be 400 watt and 4k temperature range 
Regards Dave

----------


## droog

Globes Lamps - Metal Halide E40 Single Ended Globe - 240v - 250w & 400w Lamp - MICA Lighting  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-MH-META...item53e942c645

----------


## Tools

Thanks guys. I am getting the impression that there aren't as many types of metal halide as the number of codes would suggest and it is more that different manufacturers label them differently to confuse the common punter. Sparky direct has one on their site so I might get one sent from them. Thanks for all of the replies. 
Tools

----------

